# Aluminum pipe vs EMT



## strhunter2 (Jul 16, 2014)

hey just a quick question what would be better
Aluminum pipe
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/metal-round-tube-mira-lustre-1-2-inches-x-1-2-inches-x-8-feet/944254

or EMT

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/1-2-inch-emt-conduit/966872

Thanks,
Strhunter2


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Depends, each has it's pro's and cons.

If price is the consideration it is hard to go wrong with conduit but it requires more upkeep to prevent corrosion within the bore. Conduit is very rigid and does not sag much over normal BG lengths.

I prefer aluminum because it is lighter and requires no maintenance as it does not corrode the way steel does. It too is pretty rigid.

If you are wanting to make your first BG then go with the conduit because it is cheap but still performs really well. Plus if you make a mistake you won't be out as much money as with the aluminum.

Jus do it! It's not rocket science. Don't over think it. Jus do it!

Best of all? Try each and decide for yourself what is best for you!


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I would prefer aluminum. Because of the corrosion and weight factor. That being said I have been very happy with me conduit blowguns ... and they are SO CHEAP.


----------



## strhunter2 (Jul 16, 2014)

actually this would be my 3rd bg my first one was 4ft sch 80 pvc 2 pc, which worked fine till one section broke at the connector

and my 2nd one was a dollar store metal driveway marker 5ft , but after a while the inside got really rusty


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

strhunter2 said:


> actually this would be my 3rd bg my first one was 4ft sch 80 pvc 2 pc, which worked fine till one section broke at the connector
> 
> and my 2nd one was a dollar store metal driveway marker 5ft , but after a while the inside got really rusty


If price is your biggest consideration go with conduit......it will serve you well but it will rust if not well cared for.

If you can afford to spend a little more money then go with the aluminum as it is lighter and requires no maintenance.


----------



## strhunter2 (Jul 16, 2014)

well i went with 3/4 aluminum tube, the ID is 5/8 which i think is .625 cal? i couldnt find a tube that was anodised so i just got a regular one (hopefully that wont cause problems down the road)

but i gotta say, i really dont like it... its too accurate, its almost like the BG thinks cones are easy and cheap to make lol


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

you are correct .625 cal. That is my favourite for everything. Was the tube seamless?


----------



## strhunter2 (Jul 16, 2014)

as far as i can tell its seamless


----------

